# mod_php71



## balanga (Mar 2, 2017)

I tried `pkg install mod_php71` on two different systems, on one the pkg was installed normally, on the other I get 'No packages found'. A search for 'mod_php' shows different results... Seems like `pkg` is looking at different sites. How do I tell where it is looking? One system has v11.0, the other has v10.3. Would that make any difference?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2017)

balanga said:


> How do I tell where it is looking?


`pkg -vv` Look at the bottom of the output.



> One system has v11.0, the other has v10.3. Would that make any difference?


No, all versions on all architectures use the same ports tree and thus have the same packages available.

The only difference could be between a "quarterly" and "latest" package repository.


----------



## balanga (Mar 2, 2017)

Well one has 11:amd64/latest  the other has 10:amd64/quarterly so that explains the difference. So I guess if I want the latest I should upgrade 10.3 to 11.0...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2017)

No, the version of the OS has nothing to do with it.

Create /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf with the following content:

```
FreeBSD: {
 url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
}
```


----------



## balanga (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks, that worked, but it /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf on my system.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2017)

Don't edit that file. It will be overwritten on the next update. Create the file as I've shown, it will overrule whatever has been set in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf.


----------

